
Ask HN: You're on lockdown what are you doing that's different? - jppope
Getting more work done, walking a ton, AND oddly enough gardening. What are you up to that is only happening because you aren&#x27;t in the office?
======
kmarlow
It has been interesting to see the response. For myself and friends, it has
been the following.

\- Always-on Zoom room where friends can drop-in during the day to help with
the isolation.

\- Another friend's start-up is hosting Virtual Events. You can see here.
[https://www.ikaria.co/events?fbclid=IwAR3xujmIbCeoER6ZX1OZdE...](https://www.ikaria.co/events?fbclid=IwAR3xujmIbCeoER6ZX1OZdEZ8lz91EGgBapc5kWKdFTLpV6Z_pv_l_l3N9Ds)

\- Classpass (and other sources) have videos for workouts at home, so that has
been helpful.

\- Masterclass, Netflix, etc.

~~~
jppope
very very cool

